# Brilliant, Adorable, and Cheap Way to Keep Bettas



## kpmadrid (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello All You Betta Lovers! 
I was laying in bed, planning out my next betta purchase and THE BEST idea came to my mind. I was trying to think of cute, cheap ways to keep a new betta fish, because why wouldn't you want to save money? I love anything vintage.. and thought it would be a cute idea to keep my new betta fish in a mason jar! Mason jars come in all different sizes, and I was thinking either quart, half gallon, or gallon size (I would like your guys' opinion on which size I should go with). I have a vision of what it would look like after I put the gravel and décor in, granted there wouldn't be room for much. I would like to know if you guys see potential in this idea. I am super excited and wanted to share this brilliant idea with you too! Hopefully somebody else will get use out of it. If you guys do choose to give this a try... post a picture to this thread so all eyes can see!
Thank you for your time and input
-Katelyn


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I wouldn't go with a gallon or under as that will be hard to cycle and require daily water changes (or is it every other day?). At Target there is a 2 gallon Anchor Hocking glass cookie jar (glass lid), though the lid would require some customization to be able to have cords in there (or a custom lid). I know Aqua Aurora uses various vases/jars as tanks, so it is possible.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

It's cute, but I think minimum a Betta should have 2.5 gallons to live in... and it is easier to take care of a cycled tank (5+ gallons to have a stable cycle). 

You can definitely find beautiful antique glass that's large enough, but it might not be a Mason jar. This 5 gallon antique is $99 on ebay:










I've seen people use gorgeous glass and fit in the appropriate heater, and even a filter.

The happiest, healthiest Betta fish I've seen have space to swim and kingdoms to rule 

If you are really into the vintage thing, look into slate-bottom tanks. They can be gorgeous.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you're confident in your ability to perform diligent 50% water changes every day or two with prime dosed every day, and can heat it, you can keep a betta in a one gallon jar- a gallon is generally the bare minimum. Bigger is always better, though, and I would definitely recommend going with a larger tank or other enclosure that can be heated, filtered, and easily cycled. 

Putting the welfare of the animal in front of aesthetics may be difficult but it is vital for good fishkeeping.

InStitches, that jar looks quite tall, which is not ideal for air breathing species. It won't kill them, it just isn't the best. Bettas are typically much more fond of long tanks with more surface area. So... water quality may not be an issue but a standard five or 5.5 gallon tank would make for a better home.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wouldn't go under a gallon, and personally I don't really like jars as the swimming space they offer the fish is more vertical than horizontal. 

You also have to remember once you add gravel, plants, and ornaments to a jar that when full can hold one gallon, you are actually going to have less water than that because of displacement. It's also often difficult to find reliable heaters that will fit into a jar of this size. 

Selecting suitable housing for bettas should not be solely about aesthetics. A larger bowl or even rimless tank can look just as good, but also offers a more suitable environment for long-term housing of these fish.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

First things first: Welcome to the world of Betta fish keeping. Remember that owning a fish is the same as owning a a cat, dog, bird, or horse-- it is the ownership and care for a living creature. The needs of the animal should come above all other concerns, especially when it comes to the visual presence of the animal's living quarters (though those are fun to image, design, and decorate!).

Now then...

I recently wrote about something similar in my Betta fish blog recently, addressing common mistakes in Betta fish keeping. I'll post what I wrote from there: _"...imagine this: You live in a big city that has many manufacturing plants and industrial factories. Each is located in a contained area that sits right next to the packed residential area you live in. Everyday these manufacturing plants and factories relentlessly pollute the air but instead of releasing a thick visible smog their pollutants are completely clear. You cannot see or feel the pollution but your health is directly affected because of them. Your air is not clean and will never be clean so long as these polluters are around, taking a slow toll on your health and immune system. You can feel the invisible chemicals burn your skin, making it difficult for you to breath, and creating the perfect conditions for bacteria and parasites to infest inside of you. These buildings may be an unavoidable part of your daily life but your local government has found a way to clean the air in order to keep the effects of this invisible pollution from causing you or your friends and family from succumbing to sickness and deadly diseases. However, there are those who doubt that the air needs cleaning at all. There is no smog, after all, and no visible cloudiness to the air. Despite the lack of appearance of pollution it is evident from your and your community’s health problems that if something is not done you will surely perish. 

__This is the exact situation millions of Betta fish go through each day. Unfortunately for them, a confusion and lack of understanding of water conditions leave their environment toxic to the point of deadly. The invisible chemicals that threaten Betta fish mentioned earlier in this article are ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. These naturally occurring chemicals are unavoidable in aquarium care but they can be removed and only removed through either an established water cycle in the case of just ammonia and nitrite or through regular water changes in the case of all three chemicals."_

Mason jars of the size you are considering have more to do with your personal style than the needs of the fish. It is fantastic to want to put your personality into your fish keeping! But please do not do so at the cost of creating a quality life for your dear pet. Anything under 1 gallon builds up ammonia and other toxic chemicals quickly, often too quickly for owners to change before the fish becomes burned. 1-gallon tanks are also severely limiting and the bigger the better for both you and your fish.


Gallon size is not the only thing to consider either. Betta splendens are labyrinth fish, meaning they have an organ that functions like our lungs do. They breath from the surface and need easy access to surface air. Vertical spaces maximized by jars and vases allow for less oxygen to enter the water and make it harder to Betta fish to access the air they need from the surface. Fish with longer fins may be weighed down and struggle to easily swim upward every time they want a gulp from the surface. In fact, Betta fish do best in long horizontal spaces because of their surface-air needs.

That is not to say that a giant jar, provided it is suitable for a heater and proper filtration, could not work. It would be much more difficult for you and your fish to manage, which is a pretty high cost for aesthetic desirability really. If you want to add a vintage flare to your fish's home I would recommend styling the inside of a traditional rectangular tank of at least 2.5 gallons. This size would both help your decorative instincts and help you manage water changes much easier, not to mention the horizontal shape making it easier for your aquatic friend to breath.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> InStitches, that jar looks quite tall, which is not ideal for air breathing species. It won't kill them, it just isn't the best. Bettas are typically much more fond of long tanks with more surface area. So... water quality may not be an issue but a standard five or 5.5 gallon tank would make for a better home.



It would probably be annoying to keep clean, too  I agree about the shape, but meant it to be more of an example of size (and share the horrifying price! I wonder what people canned in it).

I am curious, those of you who do have large bowls -- are they difficult to clean because of the shape?


----------



## kpmadrid (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you all for your input! I guess it's not such a good idea... I've seen tall, narrow glass bowls at PetSmart and assumed it was ok. My deepest apologies. Can any of you help me come up with ideas for a cheap home for my new betta?


----------



## FleurDangereux (Nov 10, 2014)

Whenever I think of vintage, aesthetically pleasing, durable glass containers I think of pyrex laboratory glass containers. http://www.thomassci.com/Supplies/Jars/_/PYREX-RECTANGULAR-CHROMATOGRAPHY-JAR?q=pyrex jar
I am super deep in love with them. They are by*no means* cheap! But wow, they sure are pretty. <3


----------



## kpmadrid (Feb 18, 2015)

I really need some help finding a cheap, yet cute way to house the new betta I'm planning on buying. Can somebody please help me?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Outside of used, I'm not sure how cheap it will end up being...

My only nonstandard aquarium is an Ikea Bladet Vase and it's not actually cheaper than an empty 5 gallon aquarium.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Try a Ross or Home Goods store if you have one locally. They often have big glass containers that might be appropriate (most are not shaped ideally but sometime you run across something fantastic)


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

PetSmart sells 2.5 gallon rectangular fish tanks with lids for about $15.00, which is a pretty good buy. How big are you looking?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

I have used these jugs from walmart its 2.5 gallon a few times


----------



## kpmadrid (Feb 18, 2015)

I really like the look of jars... But I'm just looking for something glass, under $10, and at least a gallon.


----------



## explicitlyperfect (Sep 12, 2014)

Are you looking more for the outside look (the tank itself) or just the overall look of it? 'Cause you can easily make a tank more 'vintage' by adding decor, I'm really fond of the bathing beauties aquarium decor, or the one with a vintage diver.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Just remember - regardless of what you should be adding a heater. Ideally, you should be adding a lid as well, betta can and will jump.

It's not "cute" - but for inexpensive the Kritter Keeper is always a good option. I'd suggest trying something simple like this and doing other things to make it "cute" - like getting some ribbon to tie around the upper outside edge or being creative with decorations. Small "cute" containers abound - but they're not always going to be what's best for your fish. 

http://www.petco.com/product/12031/Petco-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...AbhDu1YUkSHJp?var_id=36-16836&_t=pfm=category 

Petsmart seems to have this aquarium for sale, though I've heard bad things about this brand. I don't think it comes with a lid, but you can make a mesh lid for about a dollar. This is a nice size if you want to get compatible pals for your fish, and you can look around for free/cheap aquatic plant clippings. The store ones aren't cheap, but sometimes people sell them in the marketplace part of the forum. You'll also have to have a sturdy piece of furniture to put a tank this size.

Like others said, if you want a certain look and a good tank for your fish, you'll have to fool around with the decorations inside. I really love the look of the mason jars, too.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Do you have a Goodwill nearby? Mine often has small aquariums, or the vase section might have something big enough. I got a glass 2 gallon drum bowl there for $1.29. If you really want to keep something in a smaller jar, shrimp do fine in jars as small as a quart and don't need heaters.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the big 2.5g fish bowls from michaels craft store, though they're meant as vases.
You could use a 5g water jug thing (like they have in office water coolers) or a big plastic storage bin, though those aren't as pretty
Why don't you get a drink dispenser, they make them shaped like mason jars and usually hold at least two gallons, plus they're easier to clean since they have the nozzle thing
Edit: like this http://www.homewetbar.com/images/prod/w-dispenser-mason-jar-stand17671.jpg


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I honestly think that you're putting looks over quality here. I really think you should get a 2.5+ gallon tank. The Grreat Choice that was mentioned earlier is a good tank-I have two of them. Although I would recommend the kit. If you're looking for small, you MIGHT want to go for a MiniBow, although they're a tiny bit expensive, they're a bow shape rather than the standard rectangle and they come with a filter.


----------



## LarixLyallii (Jan 19, 2015)

This is my first post here, but I wanted to second Bailmint's opinion. 

I also want to point out that while fish keeping _can _certainly be affordable enough, there is no such thing as a "cheap" pet - unless you're looking to neglect that pet's needs in some way. Sorry, I don't mean to lecture - it seems like you're taking a good step in trying to make sure your idea was actually a good one!

Now that I've got that out of the way...as far as cost-effective homes go, you usually can't go wrong with craigslist - the aquaria community is _usually_ pretty honest, and if you can swing it, you can get some AMAZING deals - like, decent-sized tank plus accouterments for under $20, in some areas. Might be something to think about. 


A mini plant terrarium is much more suitable for mason jars - I'm in the process of making some of those in the mason jars I used as decorations for my wedding, and it's been fun! ...I'm using the not-really-aquatic plants I got at Petco to make them. >.<


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

If you only have a budget of $10, then I think you need to wait till you can afford all that you need. Most decent heaters cost more than $10, and you'll *need* one, preferably adjustable since non-adjustables can be very unreliable. I just had to make another divided section and move my new boy into my 20g when the temps were hitting -40'C here and my room temp dropped - it was under 70'F! 

I've gotten some good deals on second hand tanks, but I've also got one that has hairline cracks that I didn't notice till I was doing a leak test. So it's a trade off there. Lower price, but no returns if it leaks/has faults. But as mentioned you often get a packaged deal with decor and stuff along with the tank. Be careful if a heater that has been unused for a few months is with it, as they can be dangerous. I got a good shock (literally) from one that I was testing. Tossed them both out right away.

Plus you also have to have a bigger budget for other things like food, water conditioner, silk/live plants, substrate, decor, a filter, lighting, siphon... Honestly If I was you I would wait until I could afford most things, and buy the things BEFORE the betta and have everything ready and the tank filled and running. Then you could either wait till you fishless cycle it (if you have a filter, which I highly recommend) or start looking for a betta to put in it. Don't go for a sick one to "save" it if you don't have the money for the meds/have lots of meds on hand as you may need them and definitely don't go for a baby betta (if they sell them around you) until you have more experience because they are *very* fragile.

If you have your heart set on a "jar" look, you can look into 2g glass Cookie Jars. I know one user on here has one that is planted, filtered, heated and even has shrimp in with the betta and it looks really good.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

+1 Tress, If you're end budget is $10 I also recommend waiting until you can afford everything you'll need. I'd steer clear of jars as they're usually taller than they are wide which could cause the fish to have a hard time getting to the surface to breathe. 

Kritter Keepers are relatively cheap, the large being about $14 at Petco. They do well as tanks, otherwise PetSmart's 2.5 gallon rectangular glass tank at $15 is a great buy. You will definitely want an adjustable heater, Amazon sells the Hydor Theo 25W at around $13-$20 depending on time. the price changes rapidly but it's a very reliable little heater. 

I am not trying to sound like I think you shouldn't get a betta, I just think if you can't afford a proper home or other necessities then you should wait until you can afford those things.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't over look craigslist, freecycle or other swap sites (facebook pages) they often have aquariums for cheap and you may even find one with many accessories (heater/filter) they may not be the look you are going for but it's great on a budget. Be aware of acrylic aquariums though they care easily scratched and often come fogged from scratching which is fixable but takes time, effort, and cash (2000 grit sand paper is pricey)


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

PetSmart sells 2.5 gallon aquarium glass tanks for around $15, and I love them. They're good tanks! Hydor heaters on Amazon go for around $18-20, and so long as you keep up with water changes, a filter is not needed. Prime is the best conditioner, but TopFin works well too and is cheaper. Gravel is about $5 for a five-pound bag, and crayola play sand is cheaper still. Terra cotta pots work for good hiding spaces, and silk plants aren't the cheapest, but will be invaluable to your betta. PetCo sells a small jar of OmegaOne Betta pellets for around $4 and that's a really high-quality food. 
Good luck! Cheap options are out there, you just have to look! If you need any more advice, just ask!
Kritter Keepers make WONDERFUL tanks as well, as the large size is around $14 on Amazon and the lid makes it impossible for the betta to jump out. The large size holds about three gallons of water, which is perfect for a small tank. Between the PetSmart tank and the Kritter Keeper, I'd personally choose the Kritter Keeper because it's bigger, jump proof, and a bit cheaper.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

a 25 watt Hydor heater will work well for your tank. make sure you pick up a in-tank thermometer (NOT a stick-on one) to monitor the temp, and don't make the same mistake I did and get an adjustable heater that dosen't show the temperature scale. A couple hours of research later I figured it out. Thermometers are cheap, but a necessity as is a heater. Unless you live in a tropical area (78-82 constantly) it's required. (Where I live it gets balls cold so I cannot sing their praises enough. I think it was around -30F today)
Eventually you're gonna want to pick up an ammonia test kit (around $10) but as long as you use water conditioner and keep up with changes it won't kill you not to have it to begin with. The API master kit was on sale on Amazon for $18 so I just went ahead and ordered it.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Terra cotta pots go for about .50-1.50 at Rose Floral or Ace hardware depending on the size and where you live. Cheap and good hides! Just make sure you take either a nail file or sand paper to smooth them down if they're rough. If you can't run a nylon hose around it without it getting caught, it's too rough. That's why plastic plants are largely avoided. Some will work, but please make sure they're smooth!
I can provide links if you like later, just let me know. I'm in the middle of schoolwork now, hence my hurried reply.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

If you only have a budget of 10 bucks then you really shouldn't own a betta IMO.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

I think we should be supportive, as she is asking for help on tips for affordable betta keeping and does dismiss the Mason jar idea. 
Feel free to message with me any questions dear- betta keeping is surprisingly expensive, especially at start-up costs. As long as you care for your equipment though, it can be reused!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

hannat said:


> I think we should be supportive, as she is asking for help on tips for affordable betta keeping and does dismiss the Mason jar idea.
> Feel free to message with me any questions dear- betta keeping is surprisingly expensive, especially at start-up costs. As long as you care for your equipment though, it can be reused!



agreed! get ur stuff little buy little when u have the money. mine right now is all going into finding the perfect filter that doesnt annoy me.

but Ive spent much money in plants and decor and even gravel till i was happy and I always have medicine on hand and enough food to last me 5 years LOL ....


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't really think anyone is saying she shouldn't ever get a betta, we're just stating that it might be better suited for her and her fish if she waits until she can afford everything the fish needs. Personally I'd rather the fish have everything it needs right away then have to sit without say a heater for months (just an example) or without water conditioner. any decent sized tank and gravel, plants, heater, thermometer, etc. is going to come to over $10. Let alone the fish. Granted I've gotten a fish without having a tank for him but I at least had an extra heater and something that could work as a temp tank until the tank I ordered came in. 

I'm not trying to sound rude or like I don't think you won't be a good betta owner I'm just saying it might be prudent to wait until you have a little higher budget.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok. Just to chime in a bit... I too ran into this problem when I ended up bringing home 2 guys when I went to return my recently deceased betta. One I fell in love with, and the other, the clerk begged me to take. (I love him too). So I ended up with two bettas and no where to put them. So I of course bought heaters and for one I used one of those huge cheese balls container (2.5 gallons) and the other, I bought a plastic storage container (4 gallons). The cheese balls container I had lying around, and the storage container I paid 3.50 for at the dollar store. So all total, 2 heaters were $25 and the containers were around $8. And I already had an air pump so I'm working on a diy filters for them. Oh yeah, I also had to get thermometers that were $1.50 a piece. I'm working on getting the right materials to build a 20 gallon long tank and will be dividing it between the 3 of them. So those are just a few cheap ways to make due with what you have and still provide your fish with at least the bare essentials.


----------

